# Who's puppy demands attention?



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

When you are on the telephone? On the computer? Going to the bathroom? Taking a shower?

Pick Me! I mean Dexter that is!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys don't demand my attention, but the boys follow me everywhere! When I'm busy doing things, they are just at my feet or following me around. The only time they demand my attention, is when they are afraid and want to be held.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

dogs know what works. But be careful ,it can lead to problems. One of the rules in training ,is to ignore all demands. You lead and they will follow.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cash will whine at me if I am on the computer late mornings. At night he does not do it. Cash will also push my hand if I have stopped stroking him and he wants more. 

Jasper only demands attention when he has a need. If he needs to go out (and I mean NEED not want) he will sit in front of DH or me and just stare--- if we ignore him he will paw at us. If we ignore him a little longer...he grumbles...


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> dogs know what works. But be careful ,it can lead to problems. One of the rules in training ,is to ignore all demands. You lead and they will follow.


Lesson to be learned. Thanks!


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Missy said:


> Jasper only demands attention when he has a need. If he needs to go out (and I mean NEED not want) he will sit in front of DH or me and just stare--- if we ignore him he will paw at us. If we ignore him a little longer...he grumbles...


Missy - Castro does exactly the same thing! He does the sit/stay and start grumbling when he needs to go out, or when he wants us to play with him.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am working on the down/stay in the bathroom and Dexter is listening and doing! I can actually go to the bathroom in peace!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh the bathroom !!! Linda I empathize and I am all ears on the great advice. I have 2 now so serious business here. Dave, thank you. When I have to go the bathroom, I have not been taking Evye with me. I tell her to wait (versus stay). Meaning she is free to roam her confined area, but she cannot come with me. It's early yet...it's new for her as it is for me.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Pablo started demanding our attention by pawing at us, mostly me, which I think is the cutest thing. BUT I completely ignore it, cause I don't want him to become demanding. The only things that are allowed here are scratching the water bowl for refill when it's empty and whining to go potty outside.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd's not demanding he just likes to make sure that he know's what I'm doing all of the time. 
If I move he watches and if I leave his line of sight most times he'll follow me and lay down nearby to make sure that he's not going to be left out. 
The only time that he is really demanding is first thing in the morning when the kids let him out of his crate...he's my alarm clock and will roll on top of me, lick my face and will not let me be until I get up.
He's *REALLY* good at his job..lol


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

If I decide to take a nap in the afternoon, Max picks the exact moment I put my head on the pillow to bark at something outside. It is very annoying and if anyone has a tip to stop the behavior, I would love to hear it. :frusty:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Janan,
I like your new avatar!! They are so white and Max has such a happy face!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

When I am trying to nap and Dexter is demanding attention when I am in bed....he usually has to go potty really bad. Even...................when I just took him outside!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Linda, 

I think Dexter has your number! :suspicious:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty is a sitter upper shaking her paws at us or dancing on her hind legs to get attention any time or any where. One Havanese owner at a show said “I love her personality”, in fact the judge at the last show in Atlanta look out of the ring at her and laughed. I’m beginning to think it is a curse. My friends think I have gone crazy, I was invited on a trip and the invitation said “not Smarty”. Do you think she is spoiled? My DH said she rules our lives.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Sandi,

No wonder, she's adorable!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Charlene, 

As for the bathroom thing......Dexter follows me EVERYWHERE! Dexter has done very good today with the down/stay on the bathroom carpet or he just sits outside the door!

I will have to practice the telephone attention...............huh............when it rings!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

How many of them love to watch "whatever" as it flushes down the toilet???? Geez? I lost all my dignity as I became a puppy Mom. I cannot believe what my bare hands have touched?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

What did Evye flush down the toilet? Like Evye knows how to operate a toilet handle.....Have you been teaching Evye how to flush stuff?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Chuckle. No I meant when she visits me in the bathroom, its the highlight of her day to stand with paws on the seat and watch the flushing action and/or, when her accidents get flushed down the commode. Those are happening less and less frequently.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter used to do that.....until I got him trained yesterday! 

I forget about the toilet with accidents.....my husband said, "Why don't you use the toilet to to get rid of the Dexter accidents?" 

I don't think about the toilet for trash, it goes in the trash can......Hello! After awhile, the trash can will smell! Duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Oh! My Dexter is still alive too! We must be doing something right! Now.....you have two to keep alive!


----------

